# which actual devices does x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen support?



## Xplagu3 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi all


I'm looking to buy a budget graphics tablet such as a AIPTEK HyperPen 12000U which i believe is produced by Waltop.

Been looking for devices that the xf86-input-hyperpen supports, but can't find much information.

If someone could point me to or inform me of which tablets I could use with this driver, that would be great.


Thomas


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 26, 2009)

The source code isn't very verbose about this:


```
* Based on the xf86Summa driver.
 * 
 * Modified for the Aiptek HyperPen 6000 / Tevion MD 9310
 * added button and 19200 bps stuff from the DigitalEdge driver on sourceforge
[...]
 models[] = {
        {0x32, "HyperPen 3000"},
        {0x43, "HyperPen 4000"},
        {0x54, "HyperPen 5000"},
        {0x64, "HyperPen 6000"},
        {0, NULL}
};
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2009)

I've been looking to get one myself and I believe the Wacom ones are still the best supported.


----------

